# black adze



## rockbot (Feb 2, 2011)

We had several storms hit the islands previously and since I was home with a head cold I figured it would be nice to hit the bay in Hilo. It was a overcast day and a bit damp. I walked the black sand, yep! black as can be.  And after several minutes I see this baby laying on its side.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 2, 2011)

This bay was once a old Hawaiian village. They probably used this adze too to carve canoes. It's much to small for a farm implement.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 2, 2011)

Adze is very hard and this probable took 100+ years to tumble like this. They are extremely sharp when first struck.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 2, 2011)

Usually they are more grey in color and are used to till the earth or chop trees.
 This was a much small tool.
 STOKED!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 2, 2011)

Great find Tony! It will look good w/ your collection...


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 2, 2011)

Killer find man, I love artifacts like that. Despite being a humble piece of stone, it was once a valuable commodity. I wonder what it was worth back in its prime? It must have taken at a decent bit of tedious work to grind a good edge on that piece.

 So do you know when the village existed, and roughly how old the piece is?


----------



## rockbot (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Joe. I'm pretty happy.[]

 Plum, The Hawaiians stopped mining adze after Hawaii was rediscovered by Captain Cooke. They probable used it till the early 1800's when steel tools became
 readily available.
 The village was used till 1890's. Adze was first mined about 1000 years ago on Mauna Kea mountain. Volcanic activity and an ice age formed this fine stone at an elevation of 13000 feet.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2011)

Cool Rocky.

 My wife would kill me if she saw me bring that home, though. "Now you're bringing rocks back." 
 "It's not just any rock . . ."


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 3, 2011)

Howzit Tony, 
 Killer find!... Amazing how you found it! Especially it being all camouflaged in the black sand...it was meant to be and meant for you to keep...Good score!!! Aloha Earl


----------



## rockbot (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks Bob. Too funny![]

 Howzit Earl, thanks bro! I think its a pretty good one. Never seen one tumbled in the surf.


----------



## SAbottles (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice find, Tony. Now you can compete with the arrow head guys [] !!


----------



## rockbot (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Dale.
 Got a pic of the bay and the adze on the sand. The adze pic is an enactment. []


----------



## rockbot (Feb 4, 2011)

adze


----------



## rockbot (Feb 4, 2011)

The bay is still used today by canoe clubs.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 4, 2011)

nice black basalt adze head.  I guess that would have been pretty useful in making those large wooden bowls used in the Islands.


----------



## 808 50th State (Feb 4, 2011)

Howzit Tony,
 Hey I know where that is!!!  I should have looked for it when I was there...lol...aloha Earl


----------



## photolitherland (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats pretty freakin cool, I wouldnt have ever even noticed one of those on a beach if I were there.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Earl and Chris, I probable walked this bay 1000 times since childhood and never seen a piece like this. Lots of beach glass and potter though.
 The town on the ocean side was destroyed by the 1946 and 1961 tsunami's and they decided never to rebuild that part of town again.

 Aloha


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 6, 2011)

Aloha Tony,






 This is such a wonderful piece. That's a Bishop Museum quality find, in my opinion. Mahalos for showing it, and the bayside reenactment.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Matthew! sorry I missed your reply earlier. I'm not sure if early Hawaiians used wood bowls. Most of their containers were made from gourds. They used wood for poi boards, war instruments, ceremonial figures, surf boards and canoes. Some bowls were made out of stone as well. 

 Yeah Surf, its a pretty good piece I'm sure. Look at the size of dukes board! damn thing probable ways a  80 lbs![]


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 8, 2011)

> Look at the size of dukes board! damn thing probable ways a 80 lbs![]


 
 Hey Tony,

 "In his youth, Kahanamoku preferred a traditional surf board, which he called his "papa nui", constructed after the fashion of ancient Hawaiian "olo" boards. Made from the wood of a koa tree, it was sixteen feet (4.8 m) long and weighed 114 pounds (52 kg). The board was without a skeg, which had yet to be invented. In his later career, he would often use smaller boards, but always preferred those made of wood." From wiki-Duke.

 Here's his short board, or alaia.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 8, 2011)

No wonder he was such a good swimmer. Hard to find koa wood like that today, very pricey.
 I did see this disturbing sign the other day.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 11, 2011)

Great adze Rocky !Have you found any other stone artifacts ! 
       That is a disturbing sign for sure ! []


----------



## rockbot (Feb 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Digswithstick
> 
> Great adze Rocky !Have you found any other stone artifacts !
> Â Â Â Â  That is a disturbing sign for sure ! []
> ...


----------

